# Calvin has the Spirit!!



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I love Calvin & Hobbes! I remember seeing this particular strip when it originally appeared--too funny! Thanks for the laugh, Mr Unpleasant!


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

That was too funny!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love it! Too cute!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the strip where Calvin had built snowmen around a "car crash." Mutilated snowmen everywhere.


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

more calvin


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)

[


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

LMAO!!! Those are to funny. That kid kills me!


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never seen those before.....very cool!
This would be a fun way to decorate the yard for the winter holidays.
Anyone ever made props like this that dont melt?


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh, gods...I'd forgotten about some of those classics. The "eggplant casserole" one always struck me as particularly funny!

[email protected], I miss Calvin & Hobbes...


----------

